# Henry Bullinger on infants and God’s covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2021)

... IO.

But in this business, we do so speak of the faithful that we do in no wise exclude the children from the number of them, saith that the children and infants are of God whom God doth always admit and receive into his church among the faithful.

SIM.

It behoveth thee to have proved the same, as I have already proved the contrary,

IOI.

I will prove it. Genesis xvii. chap. Where God doth make a covenant with Abraham. The Lord doth peculiarly comprehend the children in the covenant, for he saith. _I shall be thy God, and the God of thy seed after the._ And afterwards he commandeth the infants to be circumcised upon the eight day, & to receive the sign of the Testament. Whereby it followeth that God is not only the God of them that be of age, and can believe in God, but also of the infant, which for lack of age can not yet believe, for they through grace and the promise, are received in to the covenant and number of the faithful. ...

For more, see Henry Bullinger on infants and God’s covenant.


----------

